# Hi there!



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

My name is Audrey and i live in Belgium with my bf and our 3 cats!
First we had Gizmo and Pebbles ( they're half Maine ****) Two sisters , they'll be 2y old this week! And there's also Demi ( 14 weeks old ). We found her when she was 5 weeks old ( near my parents' house ), she was meowing and looking for shelter all alone, so we took her! last week my bf saw a siamese mother with 3 black kittens and they were the same size as Demi, so probably Demi got separated from the nest?
It was a funny picture, seeing a sealpoint siamese with 3 black kittens! :lol:


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Audrey! I love that picture in your avatar - it's so cute!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

We are happy you joined us, Audrey ! And that is a very pretty kitty ..can't wait to see the other two >><< !


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello! Welcome to the Cat Forum! I can't wait to see pictures of your kitties! (((=


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Thx for the warm welcome...


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

You welcomed me, so I'll welcome you 
Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

